# What would you most likely buy?



## vickletiggz (Sep 13, 2009)

Would you buy a 5 dollar rough sketch over a 60 dollar illustration, or vice versa?

Just curious what people are looking for once again :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd rather buy a full color or higher end commission. When I see something too cheap it tells me the artist doesn't want to spend time on it. I don't want a farted out 5 dollar less than minimum wage sketch.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'd rather buy a full color or higher end commission. When I see something too cheap it tells me the artist doesn't want to spend time on it. I don't want a farted out 5 dollar less than minimum wage sketch.



This. And I tend to pay what I believe the art is worth too (if you aren't good enough for your price I won't commission from you).. Eevachu priced my avatar picture for 18 dollars.. I gave her 35 for it >.>


----------



## vickletiggz (Sep 13, 2009)

very well put Eli and Arshes Nei very good points .


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 14, 2009)

being an artist myself, I don't want to see another artist scribble a 5 dollar waste of time...unless someone actually WANTED that...


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

$5 rough sketch


----------



## vickletiggz (Sep 14, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> being an artist myself, I don't want to see another artist scribble a 5 dollar waste of time...unless someone actually WANTED that...



Rough sketches aren't scribbles just not a finished piece, but I have seen some people trying to label their "scribbles" rough sketches which have been terrible looking  but I agree if someone wanted it yeah..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 14, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> Rough sketches aren't scribbles just not a finished piece, but I have seen some people trying to label their "scribbles" rough sketches which have been terrible looking  but I agree if someone wanted it yeah..



Well the definition of sketch is kind of misused. From what I was taught and learned is that your sketches are not always to be posted. It's kind of your personal way of working on how to fix things. Calling it a scribble seems like it's not worth working on at all. 

Now there are unfinished drawings, but if you look at the sketchbooks of the old Masters, you realize they're just little studies and quick notes. Not all of them are these "clean" yet unfinished works. A lot of them have mistakes.

They're still sketches. That being said, one's time is money so that's why I don't think paying 5 dollars that takes a bit of time to look decent is something I want to do. Not only on the artist's front but those "Cheap commissions " I often see (1$-5$), look cheap indeed. There are some exceptions but not many.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 15, 2009)

Having a Scrapbook function doesn't exactly encourage people to hide their sketches 

uhm, and personally.. I think I have a wide definition for what I consider a sketch. If I were to sell it it would probably be more of a "pencil drawing", than the gestures that are the real sketches, even if they are quite quick

It's sad that sometimes I see artists try to sell sketch commissions (example $4) and a commenter will say: _I'd buy that if I could spare $4_
and wow, who can't spare $4? To me that is like a bus ticket, half a junkfood meal. No one who has the time to waste on browsing internet will not have $4 to spare.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

If money weren't a real issue, I'd be all over the more expensive commission. My character is not a scribble on paper, he is not a cheap character.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 17, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> It's sad that sometimes I see artists try to sell sketch commissions (example $4) and a commenter will say: _I'd buy that if I could spare $4_
> and wow, who can't spare $4? To me that is like a bus ticket, half a junkfood meal. No one who has the time to waste on browsing internet will not have $4 to spare.



Ahem, that would be me. Understand that even if that isn't much for you (since you obviously can get 4 bucks to spare), it would be for someone else.

For me, I guess I would like a bit of both actually. Because it's a bit hard for me to draw characters that I write (or draw in general), I'd like a sketch to give me a better idea in my head how my character looks like. Coloring can come later.

Now, if I want something really awesome, I'd go for something more heavily priced.


----------



## vickletiggz (Sep 17, 2009)

These are all really good points thank you all for your opinions, seriously!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> It's sad that sometimes I see artists try to sell sketch commissions (example $4) and a commenter will say: _I'd buy that if I could spare $4_
> and wow, who can't spare $4? To me that is like a bus ticket, half a junkfood meal. No one who has the time to waste on browsing internet will not have $4 to spare.



Personally, I believe if you cannot afford it, no matter the amount, do not comment at all. It's like going to the McDonald's standing in line while there may be other customers and while we wait on you, the person who cannot afford the menu is like "oh I'm just looking"

Please don't waste the artist's time if you can't afford it, and let people who are interested reply.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 18, 2009)

nybx4life said:


> Ahem, that would be me. Understand that even if that isn't much for you (since you obviously can get 4 bucks to spare), it would be for someone else.
> 
> For me, I guess I would like a bit of both actually. Because it's a bit hard for me to draw characters that I write (or draw in general), I'd like a sketch to give me a better idea in my head how my character looks like. Coloring can come later.
> 
> Now, if I want something really awesome, I'd go for something more heavily priced.



see:



Arshes Nei said:


> Personally, I believe if you cannot afford it, no matter the amount, do not comment at all. It's like going to the McDonald's standing in line while there may be other customers and while we wait on you, the person who cannot afford the menu is like "oh I'm just looking"
> 
> Please don't waste the artist's time if you can't afford it, and let people who are interested reply.



Maybe just say: Sweet, I love your art - and leave it at that.

At the moment I don't know if I have 4 bucks, but chances are that's what I waste on candy and other unnecessary things in a week, so I guess it's about priorities.

and the other factor is that even if I convert 1 dollar to my currency it may not be worth the same, since both prices and salaries are much higher here; it doesn't compare just by converting. I have no idea what 4 dollars buy you.


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd choose the $5 sketch, but I suppose I'm rather odd in that I find sketches and unfinished works a lot better looking than finished, colored ones. There's always an enticing sense of movement in sketches that I can never see in 'professional' looking pieces.
But that's just me.. :3


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

5$ rough sketch, I like how it pinpoints a fleeting idea in the artist, still in its best form, before being over-scrutinized, and altogether changed from the original being that it was.


----------



## dopy (Sep 26, 2009)

If I see examples of sketches that artist has done and they look neat i'd rather have one of those, i'm a bit low on money and i'd rather have several nice looking sketches then one big nice inished drawing.


----------



## Donryu (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I suppose it depends on the artist.  I was offering $5 sketches and so was Black Teagan at some point so quality is obviously going to .  I love getting sketches because I love seeing the process.    It all depends I suppose on your taste as well.

:3


----------



## outward (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on the quality of either, IMHO.

There are a lot of artists whom naturally draw very clean, refined, and detailed sketches that are WAY worth the diminished price. Whereas, on the other hand, to fork over $60 for a completed piece, I expect EXCEPTIONAL quality and talent.


----------



## krisCrash (Oct 2, 2009)

In my opinion, exceptional art is worth $300-500. Ever been to a gallery exhibit?


----------



## outward (Oct 2, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> In my opinion, exceptional art is worth $300-500. Ever been to a gallery exhibit?



Okay, not THAT exceptional.

I'm just not paying for something slapped together, which some extremely talented artists are capable of doing.


----------



## sakket (Oct 4, 2009)

what the heck would i do with a 60 dollar illustration of an otter flying to the moon, propelled by farts? 
hang it up on my wall of course! but i don't have that kind of money to spend on ideas id rather draw myself XP

a silly little sketch (finished enough to show people) would be fine, but itd have to be really silly. or super cute. preferably both.
 there really aren't a lot of styles id personally consider commissioning though.


----------



## Wastedwings (Oct 5, 2009)

vicky- you should add a poll to this post.


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

If i want art it better be color and complete.


----------

